# Floor Refinishing help (Wood and Marble)



## Maroonandwhite (Oct 19, 2011)

The floors in our newly-leased apartment are in terrible shape-- the dark wood is dull and worn to a gray/white color on the raised part of the grain, and the marble is dull also (with many stains). Our agent got a couple of quotes to have this resolved, but they were WAY more than I want to pay (~10,000 AED). 

Have any of you used any services or individuals skilled in this area that you would recommend?

If I can't find a service to do this at a reasonable cost, I'm going to do it myself. Any recommendations for locations that would have the necessary supplies (buffing compound, floor wax, etc.)?

Thanks!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Regarding finding the materials.. the cheapest option would be to go to the hardware market in Deira (its a bit of an adventure but you can surely find mostly anything to do with hardware there).. by market I mean a couple of streets where all the shops are hardware/tools trading establishments..


----------



## rouchdi (Sep 30, 2012)

The best way is to go to Danube in Salah dine street deira and they charge you 65dhs to 75 per SQM including wood.
The other option is dragon Mart where they do the same but cheaper


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maroonandwhite said:


> The floors in our newly-leased apartment are in terrible shape-- the dark wood is dull and worn to a gray/white color on the raised part of the grain, and the marble is dull also (with many stains). Our agent got a couple of quotes to have this resolved, but they were WAY more than I want to pay (~10,000 AED).
> 
> Have any of you used any services or individuals skilled in this area that you would recommend?
> 
> ...


Why are you doing this? The LL is responsible for maintenance and you should have agreed that he'd do this before moving in.


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Elphaba-- We gambled a little bit. We loved everything about the place except the floors, and the LL was willing to drop the price significantly (and into our budget) if he didn't have to bother with them. I knew that worst case I could do it myself, or just live with it. But my first choice was to pay someone else to do it-- I just didn't think it would cost as much as the initial quotes were. I'm still hoping to find someone to do it for what I consider a reasonable amount (relative to my time and effort doing it myself).

And thanks Saraswat and Rouchdi- I definitely want to go check out those places in Deira, regardless of what I decide to do with the floors!


----------



## lutzkk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah, my wife was logged into this site on my computer, in case that last post confused anyone.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

lutzkk said:


> Ah, my wife was logged into this site on my computer, in case that last post confused anyone.


sounds like someone is in trouble ... good luck brother..


----------



## Maroonandwhite (Oct 19, 2011)

Nah, no trouble. She's posted pictures of kittens accidentally from my Facebook page before, so I think she'll understand.


----------



## markspend01 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hey Guys after reading all the comments i think that every one passes a great info about Refinishing the floor.Thanks for sharing!!


----------

